# Can a provisional degree certificate be used for ACS and Aus Immigration



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

The degrees are 
BSc(Zoology) 1999
Master of Computers and Management 2001.

Degrees are from Dr B R Ambedkar University (formerly Agra University) but the degrees have not been printed. Numerous requests have been made but no use.

Can we still get visas based on provisional degrees in Say, Australia? Work experience is companies like Capgemini, Accenture so work requirement etc should not be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

You will need your certificate and transcripts. Many employers will also want to see your certificate befire hiring you if it was a criteria of the post you applied for.


----------



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I know many people who get visas (Esp US visas) w/o getting degree. 

Marksheets (Transcripts) are here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

You know the USA and Australia are different countries right?


----------



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

I know. I said esp US visas. People got visas to other places too.

Also what I really meant from "w/o getting degree" was "w/o getting Final degree certificate"

I know of some people who got Aus visas on Provisional Degrees but the gap in graduation year and visa application was not this large. This is the reason I wanted to know if someone had issues/success in a similar case.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I dont have graduate certi,, based on transcript I got invited and Ss approval


----------



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

jayptl said:


> I dont have graduate certi,, based on transcript I got invited and Ss approval


Which university and which year?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Aus univ 2011


----------



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

This is a different case.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Although I'm not sure, I also think that you might be able to make a case just with your transcripts.


----------

